# Κατάληψη στο δελτίο της ΝΕΤ



## anef (Dec 16, 2008)

Πριν λίγο διακόπηκε το δελτίο ειδήσεων της ΝΕΤ από κάποια παιδιά με πανό που έγραφε : 'Σταματήστε να κοιτάτε και βγείτε όλοι στους δρόμους'. Είχαν και μερικά ακόμα πανό με άλλα συνθήματα. 
Το δελτίο συνεχίζεται τώρα κανονικά σαν να μη συνέβη τίποτα!


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 16, 2008)

Είναι μάλλον λόγω της απόφασης για την υπόθεση της ζαρντινιέρας. 
http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=968175&lngDtrID=244


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 16, 2008)

Ένα από τα πανό έγραφε "Λευτεριά στους φυλακισμένους".


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 16, 2008)

Τώρα δίνει εξηγήσεις ο πρόεδρος της ΕΡΤ για το επεισόδιο.


----------



## Lexoplast (Dec 16, 2008)

Τι λέει ο τύπος; "Μηνύματα που δεν έχουν ούτε κοινωνικό πρόσωπο, ούτε κοινωνικό αποδέκτη." Δηλαδή αυτοί από άλλη κοινωνία είναι; Μήπως έχουμε δικτατορία και δεν ενημερώθηκα;


----------



## anef (Dec 16, 2008)

Κάποιος πρέπει να πει στον Παναγόπουλο ότι δεν πρέπει να ζητάει συγνώμη. Αυτή η κατάληψη ήταν από τις καλύτερες στιγμές της κρατικής τηλεόρασης! 
Αυτό το 'άτομα χωρίς κοινωνικό πρόσωπο' πολύ του άρεσε, το 'λεγε συνέχεια. Επίσης, ήταν ωραίο και το άλλο που είπε, ότι σε καμία περίπτωση δεν ήταν τα άτομα αυτά μαθητές, αλλά ήταν κάποιοι 25άρηδες. Α, εντάξει, δηλαδή κακοποιά στοιχεία, γνωστοί άγνωστοι και κουκουλοφόροι.


----------



## curry (Dec 16, 2008)

Βρε παιδιά, τον κυρ-Παναγόπουλο τον έχουν πάρει με τις πέτρες (ντομάτες, γιαούρτια) εδώ και πάρα πολύ καιρό όλοι μα όλοι οι τηλεοπτικοί συντάκτες... Τι περιμένατε να πει δηλαδή, το τσιράκι του γιου του ταχυδρόμου - και κατ' επέκταση της κυβέρνησης; Τα κρατικά κανάλια (σε ειδησεογραφικό και ενημερωτικό επίπεδο) τα τελευταία χρόνια ζουν στιγμές "Λούφας και Παραλλαγής". Μόνο το χακί συνολάκι λείπει από τους διευθύνοντες (το πουλί παραμένει, σε διαφορετική μορφή βέβαια, έρχεται με την ΔΕΗ)...


----------



## Lexoplast (Dec 16, 2008)

Άσχετο με το θέμα, αλλά αφού αναφέρατε τα τέλη ΕΡΤ που έρχονται με τη ΔΕΗ, ιδού οι υπερπαραγωγές του 21ου αιώνα. Και μια ιδέα αμφίβολης αποτελεσματικότητας.


----------



## nickel (Dec 17, 2008)

Μέσα στην παραζάλη των ημερών, με όλα αυτά τα σοβαρά που έχουν γίνει, είχαμε και ένα μάλλον γραφικό συμβάν, μια ευχάριστη νότα, όπου δεν άνοιξε ρουθούνι, δεν σηκώθηκε ούτε μια πέτρα από τη θέση της, δεν ράγισε ούτε φακός. Και έχει ενδιαφέρον να δει κανείς πώς σχολιάστηκε το γεγονός από τους διάφορους φορείς:

Ο κ. Παναγόπουλος είπε ότι «αυτή η νοοτροπία είναι φασιστική». Κάποια πράγματα χρειάζονται χιούμορ, κύριε Παναγόπουλε. Αν χρησιμοποιήσουμε εδώ το «φασιστική», θα ξεμείνουμε από επίθετα για πολλές άλλες πλευρές της ζωής μας.

Ο κ. Αντώναρος το χειροτέρεψε. Έκανε λόγο για «προσπάθεια κατάλυσης της Δημοκρατίας». Ναι, προσέξαμε όλοι τα τανκς που είχαν περικυκλώσει το κτίριο της ΕΡΤ.

Το ΠΑΣΟΚ έκανε λόγο για πλήρη διάλυση της ΕΡΤ, αφού η κυβέρνηση τη μετέτρεψε σε «μηχανισμό προπαγάνδας και σπατάλης δημοσίου χρήματος» (πράγμα που φαίνεται από το γεγονός ότι δεν έχουν μείνει λεφτά για τις γνήσιες ανάγκες του οργανισμού, και να, έδιωξαν τους σεκιουριτάδες από τη 1:00 η ώρα και δεν έμεινε κανείς να προστατεύσει το κτίριο). Αλλά επειδή το ΠΑΣΟΚ μπορεί να κυβερνάει πάλι σε λίγο καιρό, οφείλει να κάνει υπεύθυνες και καλοζυγισμένες δηλώσεις, οπότε επισήμανε ότι τέτοιες ενέργειες «δεν μπορούν να γίνουν αποδεκτές ως μέθοδος δημοσιοποίησης απόψεων».

Το ΚΚΕ, πάλι, έκανε ολοφάνερη τη ζήλια του που δεν μπόρεσε να καπελώσει το χάπενινγκ — δεν το απέκλεισε σαν μορφή δράσης, αλλά ενοχλήθηκε από το «ανώνυμο της ενέργειας».

Ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ δεν έχει σημασία τι δήλωσε. Ό,τι και να δήλωσε θα θεωρηθεί ότι απλώς χάιδευε αφτιά. Ο ΛΑΟΣ καταδίκασε την ενέργεια τονίζοντας ότι «το συνταγματικά κατοχυρωμένο δικαίωμα ελεύθερης έκφρασης δεν μπορεί να παραβιάζεται από αυτόκλητους δημοκράτες οι οποίοι, στο όνομα της Δημοκρατίας, καταλύουν κάθε έννοιά της». Έτσι ακριβώς νιώθω κάθε φορά που ακούω τον Άδωνι να στριγκλίζει.

Αρκεί λοιπόν ένα γραφικό επεισοδιάκι για να διαπιστώσουμε ότι στην εξουσία δεν υπάρχει ούτε χιούμορ ούτε φαντασία. Και έχουμε απαιτήσεις, οι χαζοί, για περισσότερα!


----------



## Elsa (Dec 17, 2008)

Εδώ το κείμενο της προκήρυξης.


----------



## Lexoplast (Dec 17, 2008)

nickel said:


> Ο ΛΑΟΣ καταδίκασε την ενέργεια τονίζοντας ότι «το συνταγματικά κατοχυρωμένο δικαίωμα ελεύθερης έκφρασης δεν μπορεί να παραβιάζεται από αυτόκλητους δημοκράτες οι οποίοι, στο όνομα της Δημοκρατίας, καταλύουν κάθε έννοιά της».


Έχετε προσέξει ότι κάθε ανακοίνωση του ΛΑΟΣ μιλάει για το Σύνταγμα και για τις δημοκρατικές αξίες; Είναι αξιέπαινη τέτοια προσήλωση.


----------

